# לך ויסתדר



## OsehAlyah

Hi everyone.

I've heard this expression a few times now, and would love to learn what it means exactly.

Thanks to all in advance.

*חג סמח לכולם*


----------



## arbelyoni

Can you provide context, or examples of where you heard it? It doesn't sound like any expression I know.
My best guess is that it's either ילך ויסתדר (both verbs are in future tense) or לך והסתדר (both verbs are imperative).


----------



## arielipi

It means that everything will be ok, so you can leave for now.


----------



## OsehAlyah

arbelyoni said:


> Can you provide context, or examples of where you heard it? It doesn't sound like any expression I know.
> My best guess is that it's either ילך ויסתדר (both verbs are in future tense) or לך והסתדר (both verbs are imperative).


 I heard both in songs so it's entirely possible that I got the spelling wrong. Thanks arbelyoni. Both of your spellings look more appropriate. For some reason I thought it was a standard expression that can fit in whatever tense. 
Do you still want me to find the song titles? 


arielipi said:


> It means that everything will be ok, so you can leave for now.


Thanks arieli. Does it really mean you can leave for now?  That could be quite insulting.


----------



## arielipi

Not in an insulting way, like saying we'd handle this.


----------



## arbelyoni

> I heard both in songs so it's entirely possible that I got the spelling wrong. Thanks arbelyoni. Both of your spellings look more appropriate. For some reason I thought it was a standard expression that can fit in whatever tense.
> Do you still want me to find the song titles?


I have Eric Berman's יום חדש נפלא in mind:
ועם הזמן, אתה אומר, זה רק ילך ויסתדר
"And with time", you say, "it will only get better"


----------



## OsehAlyah

arbelyoni said:


> I have Eric Berman's יום חדש נפלא in mind:
> ועם הזמן, אתה אומר, זה רק ילך ויסתדר
> "And with time", you say, "it will only get better"


Yup that was one of the two places.  I could have sworn I heard another one on Reshet Gimmel, the day they were playing Zohar Argov's album on Albumei Hazahav. But can't remember the song or the artist. And the form seems to have been different, not in future tense. I tried searching but to no avail since I don't remember the exact phrase that was used. 

So it means "it will get better" or "everything will be OK"? So then it is an expression then, no? Does לך והסתדר mean the same thing?

Thanks guys.

P.S. It's funny that you mentioned Erik's song as that line never made sense  to me. Why does it have "you say" in it. None of the verses in the song  would fit someone who would say what's in the chorus. :O The chorus  seems to be something that is being told to the people described in the  verses.


----------



## arbelyoni

> So it means "it will get better" or "everything will be OK"?


When followed by Vav, the verb הלך functions as an auxiliary verb that indicates an increasing or gradual action.
הסתדר - to work out, to get along
ילך ויסתדר - it will (gradually) get better


> So then it is an expression then, no?


It's not a fixed expression, but I guess you may hear it a lot in colloquial conversations.


> Does לך והסתדר mean the same thing?


No. Here לך is literal (imperative of "go"), not an auxiliary verb; the entire phrase is "go and get along".


> P.S. It's funny that you mentioned Erik's song as that line never made sense to me. Why does it have "you say" in it. None of the verses in the song would fit someone who would say what's in the chorus. :O The chorus seems to be something that is being told to the people described in the verses.


The song is written in second person, referring to a confused and rather hopeless young musician. The chorus, as I understand it, is either sarcastic or self-encouraging: you (the musician) always say that tomorrow will be a better bright new day.


----------



## OsehAlyah

Thank  you arbelyoni.

שבת שלום לכולם


----------

